# 10 Things That Piss me Off About Law Enforcement



## Tames D (Jun 10, 2012)

At this time I can't think of anything. I have the utmost respect for these men and women. They put their lives on the line everyday with very little thanks. I know that my neighborhood is a safe place to live as a result of the Sheriffs Dept's presence.


----------



## Steve (Jun 11, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is that mustache.  Man, that's bad.  Every cop I know or have known has at one time sported a very ill advised mustache.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve said:


> The only thing I can think of is that mustache.  Man, that's bad.  Every cop I know or have known has at one time sported a very ill advised mustache.


In case they smile the mustache helps hide it.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 12, 2012)

My dad used to always have a mustache (not a cop), and it looked good on him.  I grew one to see if I would look good with one, but immediately shaved it when everyone started saying I looked like a 70's porn star.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a mustache...and I would have been an LEO if I didn't break my ankle a few days before the agility test (thank you long fist staff form).... and I would shave it off...actually I want to shave it off.... but my daughter won't let me


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a mustache for 40 years. Gone for about a year now, it felt like I lost a dear friend, we did a lot together...........


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had a full beard pretty much my entire adult life, although I trim it short or long pretty much at whim.  I haven't used a razor regularly since I got out of the USAF in 1992.  As for mustaches, I have only had one twice, both times for Movember, and that's it.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 12, 2012)

Steve said:


> The only thing I can think of is that mustache.  Man, that's bad.  Every cop I know or have known has at one time sported a very ill advised mustache.



Agreed, lol. Possibly the combination of the mustache/sunglasses. Does kinda have that male stripper look. :uhyeah:


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 25, 2012)

I miss my beard.  When I was assigned undercover I didn't shave for 3 years it was so cool my beard was about 8 inches long.


----------



## K-man (Jun 26, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> My dad used to always have a mustache (not a cop), and it looked good on him.  I grew one to see if I would look good with one, but immediately shaved it when everyone started saying I looked like a 70's porn star.


Mmm!  If I grew one, do you think they might say the same about me?     :wink1:      It would be pretty much uniform grey!   :lol:


----------

